# First 2012 trip



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

....and if this is any indicator o how my year will be, it's gonna be a good one.:thumbup: We found a ton of reds along the beach, a big school of black drum, and albies that just flipped me the bird as they ran past.









































































YouTube of the black drum school, the reds were to spooky to get a vid, crank it up to 720p to see the fish better,
http://youtu.be/dBe0OPmpXg0


----------



## Kaizer Sozay 13 (Jun 24, 2011)

You sir, are my Hero! HHH, good to find you on here!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Wow great video and some nice fish on the fly, i enjoy ever one of your reports! I would l love to catch some fish on the fly like that!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

CaptHarry
Do you fish out of Pensacola?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, Pensacola, West Side!!


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Love fishing reds with flies. Great Pics guys.


----------

